# Size 12 boots in a 25.1cm width board?



## Serg25

I have a size 12 boot and I was wondering if I will be able to ride a board with the waist width of 25.0-25.1 snowboard. Without any death toe drag.
I've looked the forums for this but could not find any on search.


----------



## NWBoarder

Depends on what angles you're running, what your stance width is, and what boots you're wearing. I have a size 13 and I ride a +9,-9 stance. I run about a 23 inch stance and I wear DC Scout boots. On a board with waist width of 25, I will get slight toe drag, but it's really only truly noticeable if I am hard railing a toeside carve. If I'm just cruising around and playing in the park, it's no problem at all. Also, I tend to feel it a little more in powder than on a groomer, but it doesn't hinder me. I just notice it a little more. That being said, I much prefer a wide or at least mid wide, over a standard width.


----------



## Serg25

I ride +18 -18 and a 23.5 width stance. Im thinking that that should be fine with a 25cm waist width board. I just hope it acts fine in the park. Carving into jumps etc. 
Dont want to land face first on the knuckle
Edit: I wear DC Rogans


----------



## Serg25

I might as well as ask my other question in this. 
I have Burton Cobra Shark bindings and they are a large (10+ boot size). Will the go on a standard size board (around 25.1 waist width?)
Or would i have to go with a smaller size binding or something?


----------



## NWBoarder

The bindings will fit fine. I have had my old Burton Cartels sized XL on a regular width snowboard, as well as my Union Flites sized L, and my friend had an old pair of Nidecker bindings that were sized XL on a regular width snowboard. Anyway, no need to worry about the binding size.


----------



## chupacabraman

I'm assuming you've got your eyes set on a board of that width, otherwise, why wouldn't you want a wider board? Only advantages, no disadvantages.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

I have size 12 burton boots, and large burton infidels (2010's est version of the now cobrasharks) and i ride them on a 155 burton love 250mm waist width and a 155 easy livin (camber  ) that has a 249mm waist width, i ride park and have no probs, 22.5inch stance with 18, -15, no toe drag, its all good, i also ride a 158 custom x that is a directional with a 249mm waist width, the only time i've had toe drag is riding my customX when i centered the stance on it once but i think my back binding was sliding foreword that time cuz that was when i first had it, but now i just rock that board at standard mounting position? not centered, how it was intended and i just crank down on my cartel est's and its all good. center up your bindings on your board, put your boots in your binders, and put your board on the floor, and tilt it up on its toe edge until your boots touch the floor, then do the same with tilting it on its heel edge, it should be the same after you center your boots, it should only be a little be towards the toe edge cuz thats what i have myn at and its perfect. long ass comment but hopefully it helps


----------



## tekniq33

The binding will fit fine and you should be good on that WW. Additional advice from experience:
- Are you sure you are a size 12 boot? what size sneaker do you wear? Have you tried aftermarket insoles (higher/more supportive arch raises foot up, pulls back toes and allows for a smaller boot. 
- Are you in a shrinkage tech type of boot. Burton, Salomon and Ride all have boots where the footprint is actually a size or more smaller than a typical boot. 

I started out on Vans Jamie Lynns size 12 and wide boards. Then I went to Salomon F22 size 11.5 on regular width. Now I wear Burton SLX size 11 (footprint of a 10)with superfeet insoles and all of my boards are now regular width. Maybe you cant afford new boots but if you can or need them its something to consider. I actually also now use size M burton bindings with my 11 SLX


----------



## Serg25

chupacabraman said:


> I'm assuming you've got your eyes set on a board of that width, otherwise, why wouldn't you want a wider board? Only advantages, no disadvantages.


Yeah I have a board that I want and it doesnt come in a wider waist width.

From what Im hearing I should be fine. I ride in DC rogans and its a pretty slick design. Theyre not wide and are smooth in the front. 

My original sneaker/shoe size is 11-11.5. So far the lowest size in a boot Ive been is is a 11 but those were in Burtons and they were way bulkier than DCs. Im sure if I look around for a boot lower than 12 I could find one. 
Right I dont have much money to put down on both the board and the boots.


----------



## Serg25

CustomX - J-rad said:


> i also ride a 158 custom x that is a directional with a 249mm waist width, the only time i've had toe drag is riding my customX when i centered the stance on it once but i think my back binding was sliding foreword that time cuz that was when i first had it, but now i just rock that board at standard mounting position? not centered, how it was intended and i just crank down on my cartel est's and its all good.


Are you saying that the bindings on your 158 custom x werent centered and thats why you had a slight problem on it?


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

Serg25 said:


> Are you saying that the bindings on your 158 custom x werent centered and thats why you had a slight problem on it?


yes and no, i had the bindings centered on the board (equal tip and tail legnth) because i like riding twins but scince its a directional shape i got toe drag, but after putting the bindings to where they were supposed to be and centering them, i had no issue


----------



## chupacabraman

Which board do you have picked out?


----------

